# Uber, Lyft: How about a curfew time setting?



## David Pickett (Nov 2, 2015)

I want to go offline at 10 PM to keep the wife happy, but sometimes I forget, and the busy places have me getting piggyback pings before I make it to drop-off. Add a way to set a time to turn me offline, so I can concentrate on service, and not get more pings after that time even if I am in mid-ride. Plug in navigation home from the last drop-off to be really nice.

At very least, a way to say I go offline after this ride, so I do not get piggy-back pings before drop-off when I want to go offline without hurting my acceptance rate.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

I don't think uber is responsible for your marital problems. If you get a stacked ping after you've decided to go home, just ignore or cancel it. Do you really need uber to tell you what to do?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

David Pickett said:


> I want to go offline at 10 PM to keep the wife happy, but sometimes I forget, and the busy places have me getting piggyback pings before I make it to drop-off. Add a way to set a time to turn me offline, so I can concentrate on service, and not get more pings after that time even if I am in mid-ride. Plug in navigation home from the last drop-off to be really nice.
> 
> At very least, a way to say I go offline after this ride, so I do not get piggy-back pings before drop-off when I want to go offline without hurting my acceptance rate.


What do you think this is ?

A " TECHNOLOGY" company ?


----------



## David Pickett (Nov 2, 2015)

I often say, there is always room at the top!

Ignore hurts my rating, and cancel should, too. Bad customer relations at any rate. This would be superior.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

That would help the drivers.
No profit in that


----------



## David Pickett (Nov 2, 2015)

Maybe pressing for app improvements is another good reason to organize/unionize Drivers (Riders?), but that is another chain!


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Their goal is to keep you driving as much as possible. They should also get rid of the prompt that asks you are you sure you want to log off because there's more riders out there. That's a major threat if you're trying to drive with minimal distraction.


----------



## David Pickett (Nov 2, 2015)

Last night my wife called me at 10, when I had 3 passengers. It would be less distracting and more professional to have the app/server do it.


----------



## James-Brazil (Jan 17, 2017)

When you're on the last trip before going home simply tap the cancel future requests button. That way you won't keep getting requests when you're about to finish a trip.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

Two options if you're on a trip and don't want to take anymore
1) Ignore the stacked ping. It might count against your acceptance rate, but who cares. They don't deactivate you for that anymore anyway. If you only do this once a night you'll probably still have a 95%+ acceptance rate.
or
2) while on a trip bring up the menu that says Contact / Cancel and swipe up / scroll down to "Stop New Requests". This is equivalent to Going Offline, while you're on a trip. It will prevent any stacked pings from coming in, and after you complete the trip, you'll be offline.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

So then, lets just dump this curfew craziness.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

People sometimes change their minds about when to quit for an evening. This "curfew" idea would make it harder for Uber to squeeze an extra trip or two from the driver , and each of those trips represents money to them.

I don't see how this would be to their advantage at all.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

RussellP said:


> 2) while on a trip bring up the menu that says Contact / Cancel and swipe up / scroll down to "Stop New Requests". This is equivalent to Going Offline, while you're on a trip. It will prevent any stacked pings from coming in, and after you complete the trip, you'll be offline.


THIS. Easy, quick, and solves the problem. And, before it actually puts you offline, it will ask if that's what you really want. Critical feature to understand.

I use it every day to ensure I'm clear of Uber in time to pick my daughter up from school. Or when I have to pee.


----------



## germainebell (Dec 10, 2016)

I don't know about a curfew setting, but I do think Uber should put a time limit on how much a driver can drive. Over New Years I think I was online for about 36 hrs over a 48 hr period. I was surprised they never cut me off and told me to go to bed. I think this would be something super easy for them to track in the app.


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

germainebell said:


> I don't know about a curfew setting, but I do think Uber should put a time limit on how much a driver can drive. Over New Years I think I was online for about 36 hrs over a 48 hr period. I was surprised they never cut me off and told me to go to bed. I think this would be something super easy for them to track in the app.


I heard they cut you off at 18 consecutive hours or 100 hours in a week.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

David Pickett said:


> I want to go offline at 10 PM to keep the wife happy, but sometimes I forget, and the busy places have me getting piggyback pings before I make it to drop-off. Add a way to set a time to turn me offline, so I can concentrate on service, and not get more pings after that time even if I am in mid-ride. Plug in navigation home from the last drop-off to be really nice.
> 
> At very least, a way to say I go offline after this ride, so I do not get piggy-back pings before drop-off when I want to go offline without hurting my acceptance rate.


Uh, can't you set an alarm on your phone to remind you?


----------



## James-Brazil (Jan 17, 2017)

Hogg said:


> I heard they cut you off at 18 consecutive hours or 100 hours in a week.


I drive over 120 a week, every week. I never got cut off.

What do you mean by consecutive? I stay offline for like 5 minutes sometimes but still adds up to 22+ hours a day...


----------

